# An art you can do all day?



## PhotonGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

I've done some Tai Chi and from what I've learned about it is that its not like the "hard" styles where you train in fast explosive moves but its a soft style where you go slower and smoother. So Tai Chi comes across to me as the kind of art you can do all day, 8 hours a day without burning out. To constantly train in a hard style 8 hours every day, a style such as Karate or Judo or Muai Thai, you will burn yourself out and your excessive training will become detrimental and you could hurt yourself but with Tai Chi perhaps not so. I imagine you could to Tai Chi 8 hours a day on a regular basis and not burn out.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Maybe but in those 8 hours you won't be getting as good a workout as a 1 hour karate, judo, Muay Thai session. Anyway why would you want to train for 8 hours a day surely you have other stuff to do


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've done some Tai Chi and from what I've learned about it is that its not like the "hard" styles where you train in fast explosive moves but its a soft style where you go slower and smoother. So Tai Chi comes across to me as the kind of art you can do all day, 8 hours a day without burning out. To constantly train in a hard style 8 hours every day, a style such as Karate or Judo or Muai Thai, you will burn yourself out and your excessive training will become detrimental and you could hurt yourself but with Tai Chi perhaps not so. I imagine you could to Tai Chi 8 hours a day on a regular basis and not burn out.



Tell you what, give it a try, and then talk to me about it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## zzj (Jun 14, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've done some Tai Chi and from what I've learned about it is that its not like the "hard" styles where you train in fast explosive moves but its a soft style where you go slower and smoother. So Tai Chi comes across to me as the kind of art you can do all day, 8 hours a day without burning out. To constantly train in a hard style 8 hours every day, a style such as Karate or Judo or Muai Thai, you will burn yourself out and your excessive training will become detrimental and you could hurt yourself but with Tai Chi perhaps not so. I imagine you could to Tai Chi 8 hours a day on a regular basis and not burn out.



Good for you, my thighs scream bloody murder after 20 mins...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 14, 2016)

If you're not practicing your art 24/7, I'd say the problem is you, not the art. 
Not all practice involves sweating...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 17, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> If you're not practicing your art 24/7, I'd say the problem is you, not the art.
> Not all practice involves sweating...


Good point, but how do you practice in your sleep?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2016)

Dream about it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 17, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Dream about it



There you go.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

Who sleeps?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 17, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Who sleeps?



Exactly! Sleeping is for wimps!


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Jun 19, 2016)

If I dream about it my wife thinks its a sparring session. Then I wake up going wtf!

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've done some Tai Chi and from what I've learned about it is that its not like the "hard" styles where you train in fast explosive moves but its a soft style where you go slower and smoother. So Tai Chi comes across to me as the kind of art you can do all day, 8 hours a day without burning out. To constantly train in a hard style 8 hours every day, a style such as Karate or Judo or Muai Thai, you will burn yourself out and your excessive training will become detrimental and you could hurt yourself but with Tai Chi perhaps not so. I imagine you could to Tai Chi 8 hours a day on a regular basis and not burn out.



I cross train in various styles but one thing I've noticed in training Taijiquan is that it translates very well into everything else I train as well. 8 hours would be a little strenuous depending on the style you train. I train a mix of Yang and some Chen, learn Taijiquan kicks, and do A LOT of standing in meditation, and mobile forms. 8 hours would definitely wear on the knees because there are a lot of dips and wide stretches in the forms that will tire the knees when you cross step and dip all the way down and etc. Now like the "Tai Chi" at my college campus, you could probably train 8 hours a day. They just mildly stretch and dance the movements, without learning the application purposes.


----------

